# Humping, Grunting, and Falling over??



## AnimalLoverStefi

I have two female bunnies and they have been together since the day i got them, hey get along great, always playing together and grooming each other, but about 3 weeks ago, one of the bunnies started humping the other one and by the time i got outside, it seemed to do a thrust and fell over grunting!:shock: After doing some research, i separated them and prepared for a pregnancy from the bunnies on bottom (as i know she is defiantly a girl). Could it be that the other bun was a male who just hit sexual maturity? and is it only the male the grunts and falls over? 
I would really appreciate it if someone could clear this up 
-Stephanie


----------



## mistyjr

Alot of females do hump other bunnies, But it sounds like the other bunny might have been a male.. So it's been 3 weeks, I would get a nesting box just in-case she does have babies. Rabbits are pregnant for 28 to 31 days. Most of my rabbits had their babies on day 31. 

When my dutch's were little we thought we had 2 does and 1 buck but we found out that we had 2 bucks.. 

Just be prepared!


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi

Oh I am so prepared you have no idea!! xD  I just wanted to get clarification.


----------



## Sabine

Have you tried to look at the genitals of the one you suspect is a male. If he has started to mate for real then I would expect you could see the testicles at this stage. I also find that a sexually mature buck smells rather distinct


----------



## wooly_queen

When they grunt and fall over...that means he "got her", if you know what I mean. lol So definatly prepare for babies just in case. The one is definatly a boy. 

So keep them separated for good now. I think at around 4 months old is when they boys start to get interested in girlies and by 6 months their testicles should be desended by then.


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi

well if the testicles can be see at around 6 months, then that would explain why i couldn't see them lol . i felt around where they would be and all i could feel where bumps sorta like testicles, but they weren't very distinct or visible. So for the record, it is only the males that grunt and fall over right? so this wouldn't happen if it was two females humping for dominance?


----------



## wooly_queen

*AnimalLoverStefi wrote: *


> well if the testicles can be see at around 6 months, then that would explain why i couldn't see them lol . i felt around where they would be and all i could feel where bumps sorta like testicles, but they weren't very distinct or visible. So for the record, it is only the males that grunt and fall over right? so this wouldn't happen if it was two females humping for dominance?



Yep...like i said before, that means he "got her". lol That's how us breeders know that they have been bred and that's why we have to wait and watch to make sure it happens. 

So yeah, only a boy would grunt and fall over...cuz females dont have...that....certain...male part. XD


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi

Alrighty! So my other bun is defiantly a boy then! awesome ^^ I would have gone to the vet to get him sexed, but the vet was charging over $75 just to sex him!! and I just don't have that kind of money  Im so glad you guys could help me with this!!


----------



## wooly_queen

Geez...that's stupid to have to pay for it. It takes 5 seconds to sex them. lol

Pictures of parts below-
Boy:
http://www.medaille.edu/vmacer/120_graphic_lab_rabbit1_male.JPG

Girl:
http://www.greenwichrabbitrescue.com/female%20rabbit%20bits.jpg


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi

Thanks! 
When I compared the two buns, they looked noticeably different  So im guessing that the male was still "growing" lol


----------



## andreabaylon

I had the same problem when I brought home a boyfriend for nibbler...he jumped right on the little guy and did him!! I pulled nibbler off and he was definitely a boy, as his lil pink woohoo was out. So we exchanged our boy for a girl. When we got home we inspected nibbler some more, to familiarize ourselves with the differences, and lo and behold nibbler had QUITE a set on him! And he was only about 4 months old at the time. So, yeah, I'd say definitely look to see, if it's a boy you'll see his junk. The girl at the pet store kept trying to point out the way a boys slants this way and girls slant that way but I had no idea what she was talking about. I go by sight.


----------



## Snowballbun

I don't know, I am having the same issue as you with the honking,humping bunny who "falls over" except for she humps my arm. As far as I know, she is a girl and that's what the vets have told me as well. She is about 6 months old now, but I haven't seen any testicles and the vet couldn't feel any either. She is going to get spayed in a month or so, but I guess we will find out for sure. I had posted a video with my rabbit humping. Most people said that they have only seen that behavior in a male. So I am not positive, but I have known mine to be a girl for a while. Unless testicles haven't come down, but when examining her parts they appear to be girl.


----------



## bunnybunbunb

I had a female that would do that, and she was for sure a female. I have had girls that humped besides her, most do, but I have never had another doe that actually went through the grunting and falling off motion.


----------



## Lishka

Yeah, 2 grunts and falloffs, and I have never had a miss (a female that didn't get pregnant)


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi

Alright so today is the 31st day after the humping and grunting, its about 4:46pm and no babies....I'll post as soo as she has them


----------



## Lishka

Any babies yet??


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi

not yet! but she has pretty much stopped eating, shes been lying down on her side a lot and ive caught her sitting on her hind legs it seemed like she was licking/chewing the fur around her dewlap and her hip area.!! so im guessing that today has to be the day!


----------



## Karlie

Good luck! If you have any questions, you can pm me anytime!


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi

Thanks!! ^.^


----------



## AnimalLoverStefi

Right now it is the 33 day and still no babies,
also is it normal for her to be breathing heavily and her stomach to be growling?:dunno


----------

